# What is your weirdest bottle??



## Sir.Bottles (May 26, 2012)

Well after I start a thread about your tiniest bottle & lil digger with his best bottle. Now how about your WEIRDEST bottle?? anything weird or mysterious or funniest or unusual. anything.[sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif] I'll show you ASAP!![sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]


----------



## epackage (May 27, 2012)

Mine...


----------



## grizz44 (May 27, 2012)

Looks like somebody took a bald peen hammer to that one!


----------



## Bottles r LEET (May 28, 2012)

A Mapp Torch did this...


----------



## Bottles r LEET (May 28, 2012)

.


----------



## grizz44 (May 28, 2012)

Here's a common Whitmore. They come in amber and clear and usually don't get a ride back to the pickup. Looks like they couldn't make up their mind on what color to make this one.


----------



## Sir.Bottles (May 28, 2012)

My turn[] Being posted prviously!! after all this is still my weirdest so far, still no info about it. That GWC is cannot make up their mind what color they gonna make.. emerald on top amber on bottom gradient between them (olive in the middle).


----------



## Sir.Bottles (May 28, 2012)

Slightly deformed.....


----------



## madman (May 28, 2012)

ok heres my wierdest bottle turn mold  dug it up in a dump where polish , german , and or irish used to live WHAT IS IT??


----------



## madman (May 28, 2012)

NEVER SEEN OR DUG ANOTHER SHARD LIKE IT EVER


----------



## epackage (May 28, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  madman
> 
> ok heres my wierdest bottle turn mold  dug it up in a dump where polish , german , and or irish used to live WHAT IS IT??


 
 Mike this is the only thing that comes to mind when seeing the Superfreaky bottle...Just change girl to bottle and she to it's...


 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QYHxGBH6o4M


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 28, 2012)

This "was" my weirdest bottle,until some A hole tumbler "Rick Leese" broke it  and never gave me a dam thing for my loss.


----------



## madman (May 28, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT?????


----------



## madman (May 28, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  madman
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH I GET IT!


----------



## Plumbata (May 29, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> This "was" my weirdest bottle,until some A hole tumbler "Rick Leese" broke it  and never gave me a dam thing for my loss.


 

 You sure he broke it, or is it possible that he kept it or sold it in secret to a collector of swirl bottles? Something like that would fetch a very pretty penny; it was a beautiful bottle. Very sorry for your loss.

 Did you ever get the shards returned to you, or get to see them? I have a gut feeling that foul play far worse than simple uncompensated breakage was at work here. If someone did steal/sell something like that from me and it could be verified, I'd be inclined to add a brick to the display case containing the centerpieces in his collection. Wouldn't be opening the door to place it in there either. []


----------



## stemp143 (Jun 6, 2012)

well i thought it was a perfume bottle boy was i wrong it's the cure for syphilis lol


----------

